# Help ID please



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)

http://acaforum.com/index.php?autocom=g ... si&img=349

I know the picture is a little fuzy but i need to know if this is a petrotilapia sp. "yellow ventral" or if it is a Metriaclima lombardoi. I appreciate it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You need to post the picture here...you can't view it there unless you're a member, and I really don't care enough to sign up just to see it


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

double post... image removed.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Either a young male Lombardoi or a Male Red Zebra.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd say male lombardoi, you can see faint barring. Not an estherae male for sure. Nice looking guy, don't see good looking kenyi much these days.


----------



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)

he sometimes has brown bars so its def. not a red zebra. Im pretty sure its a lombardoi... but i also noticed it was similar to a petrotilapia sp. "yellow ventral"


----------

